# eating carefresh



## fosteliss (Nov 27, 2008)

I was watching my hedgehog go to the bathroom in his carefresh litter box and then i saw him eat a piece of carefresh! is this normal? Is he tying to tell me he doesn't have enough fiber in his diet? Also, when he goes to the bathroom, his pee drips out and doesn't shoot, is this normal?


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

I don't know what would cause a hedgie to eat Carefresh. The only thing I've ever read about it is: if you find your hedgie eating Carefresh, stop using it. It can cause life-threatening problems once in your hedgie's digestive system by blocking it up.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Yes, if your hedgie is eating the Carefresh, please remove it. It can cause intestinal blockages and kill him.

It's normal for boys to "dribble". Don't know about females.


----------



## iamdbf (Aug 28, 2008)

females usually don't. ecxept when it is ending.


----------

